# Fellow South Africans in Abu Dhabi



## Jack80 (3 mo ago)

Hi I am new to Abu Dhabi and started a job here and was wondering if there are fellow South Africans around or a whatsapp group to join for events etc.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jack80 said:


> Hi I am new to Abu Dhabi and started a job here and was wondering if there are fellow South Africans around or a whatsapp group to join for events etc.


Facebook is your place for localised expat groups


----------

